# Persimmon Wood



## rwc565 (Apr 24, 2008)

Being from Oklahoma and living in the country I have a large stand of Persimmon trees on my land.  Has anybody ever used persimmon?  I know that the fruit that they produce is bitter.   I also have an abundant supply of sand plum trees. Any info on using these two woods would be appreciated.


----------



## geob (Apr 24, 2008)

Only in golf clubs.  You might try some of them.  Thats the reason the went to metal, to hard to find persimmon.

geob


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 24, 2008)

Persimmon is said to be fine to smoke with and I would think plum would be as well look at the sticky at the top of the "Smoking Woods" section and you'll find some good info


----------



## hell fire grill (Apr 24, 2008)

Try this.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persimmon

The sand plum is also called the Chickasaw Plum. Theres a ton of info on google for it.


----------

